
Re-creating some of Hey's features using Fastmail - nunodonato
https://www.nunodonato.com/2020/06/25/a-guide-on-re-creating-heys-features/
======
pkulak
This is cool, thank you for posting. I gave it a try but... I don't think it's
really there. I think the thing that Hey figured out is that the best way to
sort mail is by sender. Due to DKIM, SPF, et all, it's the only part of an
email that can't be spoofed. So they've made a system totally built on that,
with single clicks to move senders to different buckets.

Yes, you can do that in Fastly, but it's a cludge. You have to maintain
contact groups, which means that every new sort "rule" involves a contact add
plus a visit to the contacts page to put them in the right group. There's
nothing stopping Fastly from making this dead simple, but it's not dead simple
right now.

And on top of that, there are benefits to building a UI around Hey's rigid
bucket structure. The "feed" area, for example, shows the first few hundred
pixels of every email just like it's a feed reader. You get the cool "focus
and reply" screen for emails you've put off.

I think, if you really like Hey, use Hey, don't try to recreate it somewhere
else. If you're on Fastly, you probably already have a really good system that
works great for you, so stick with that.

------
toomuchtodo
Thank you [1]!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23614877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23614877)

------
flarg
Love to see this for gmail

------
jvican
This was great, thanks for sharing!!

